# 2003 Hoyt Matrix Recurve



## Rich (Sep 9, 2002)

gt, Very nice, glad to see the weight has been kept light, I kinda like to see a bow with a little action. Is it lighter than the Elan? Good Luck with it.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Great looking recurve. 

Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Agreed looks really nice!

GT, you said it's FITA Barebow legal. I noticed none of the barebow guys at the WFC were using TEC bows. Are they not FITA barebow legal? Excuse my ignorance on this, FITA barebow isn't popular around my way.


----------



## XBones (Oct 17, 2002)

GT,

You guys at Hoyt have developed another nice looking bow. Kudos to you and your team at Hoyt.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Fita rules:

9.3.1.2 Barebow divisions only:
The bow as described above must be bare, except for the arrow rest, and free from protrusions, sightmarks, marks or blemishes or laminated pieces (within the bow window area) which could be of use in aiming. *The un-braced bow complete with permitted accessories must be capable of passing through a hole or ring of 12.2cm inside diameter +/-0.5mm.* 


That last sentence is why TEC risers do not meet FITA barebow rules. Recurve TEC risers are quite popular in FITA recurve target and field divisions, but not allowed in the barebow field division due to this specific rule.

Xbones, thank you !


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

nice looking bow George. I am glad that you are making the new bow in 23" since I have alot of girls in my JOAD club who need the shorter riser and with the demise of the PSE Sierra and the Elan (and the fact that many of the 23" korean bows don't have provisions for a back weight which many of my kids prefer over v bars) there isn't much out there.

I like the bird-looks familiar. now where have I seen that logo??????hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ZenArcher (Oct 20, 2002)

gt

I am the webmaster for the Archery Australia website at

http://www.archeryaustralia.bizland.com

I was wondering if I would be permitted to use some of your information and photos on the website under the Archery Equipment section that I have to tell people about the new products Hoyt are releasing.


----------



## Moonge (Aug 15, 2002)

nice looking bow!


----------



## RMBX10 (Jun 20, 2002)

gt,

I just got back into shooting the recurve. I have been shooting an old Radian (with a very modified grip). In the past I've tried Avalons and Elans but always went back to the Radian. My question is, between the Matrix and Aerotec which is going to feel as stiff as the Radian? I don't use any v-bars or doinkers just a lot of back weight.

thanks,
RMBX10


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

When discussing riser stiffness, one must understand that risers have various planar rigidities, all of which contribute to the feel of the bow. For instance, some risers flex laterally in the sight window, while others allow a torsional component to develop in the top pocket.

The Radian isn't a particularly stiff bow in the lateral plane (many people mistakenly think it is though). In fact, the GM was the stiffest bow in the Hoyt line before the Axis was introduced a few years ago. Any modifications you may have performed to your Radian in the grip area as you indicate will also have a potential effect on the relative feel of the bow. If, for instance, you have adapted a standard plastic grip to a Radian, you will have rather radically altered the flex characteristics of the riser, even though you may think you didn't remove much material.

The Matrix, which is stiffer than the Radian, will probably feel more like a Radian to you than an Aerotec will, even though the Aerotec is stiffer yet. The Aerotec is an extremely low vibration, low recoil bow. The Matrix has a definite "pop" toward the target. This characteristic can be very effectively 'tuned' with the new bottom front stabilizer location (below the grip, toward the archer) through the use of a "Dinky Doinker" and a cap weight.

All of these risers feel different and all while all of them work quite well, personal preference can be an important consideration if you have become accustomed to a specific feel.

Some people like one, some the other. I hope you have an opportunity to try one at a pro shop near you.


----------



## Drew360 (Oct 23, 2002)

that new MATRIX is definately looking and sounding good


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Can anyone shed light on the reason Hoyt has removed all things recurve from its site except for the aerotec and the fx limbs... 

gt iam hoping you can tell us something


winst


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I just looked at the Hoyt site and all the recurve stuff is there....


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Winst,

All the products are on the site. Are you using a mainstream browser ?


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

*Relieved*

Thank you... i was looking yesterday the 20th and they weren't just checked after reading your messages and its back up... Sorry to alarm anyone, just got really sad lol when i thought there wasn't going to be a matrix..  

thanx

winst


----------



## eagle (Dec 4, 2002)

*Matrix Riser*

What can i expect to pay for a matrix riser? 25"


----------



## Walter.at (Dec 13, 2002)

I saw already the price at a german shop: 489 Euro
Thats about the same as the Avalon-price.


----------



## Newsted (Sep 19, 2003)

*Matrix Price*

I have been looking into getting a Matrix myself, and I see that Lancaster Archery has it for $400.00US, which is a pretty good price if you ask me


----------



## deb (Aug 31, 2002)

*LH?*

Most important question...is it available for LH? I don't just mean in theory either. If someone orders one, will it be available in the same time frame as a RH model?


----------



## Newsted (Sep 19, 2003)

*I think so..*

Well, I know on the website, it displays the order both for LEFT and RIGHT hands, but as far as time is concerned, i am not too sure. Visit the site, and have a look... there is even a number to call.

www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## recurve boy (Jan 3, 2003)

My friend has a LH matrix. Ordered middle of Jan. Recieved end of March, early April? Something like that. Apparently stuck at the anodizers.  Very nice though.


----------

